# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  integration d'un designer de Workflow dans sharepoint

## karim.user

Bonjour,

En fait, j'ai import un designer de Workflow dans Winform, et je veux l'intgrer sur sharepoint mais je me suis trouv bloqu  ce point l. Pouvez vous m'aider  trouver une solution ?
Je suis dans l'attente d'une rponse que je souhaite le plutt possible.
Merci d'avance,

Trs Cordialement.

----------

